# Keto Diet Question



## rippedunit (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi guys i am currently doing a ckd at the moment, question is for some reason yestaday i pissed on the keto strip and it was postitive for ketones, that night had a mad leg workout and now today i am not registing any ketones on the strip, but i am tired as fuck and thristy as a mother fucker, so i am a tad confused, im not eating any direct carbs. carb intake would be bellow 10g a day anyone got any suggestions as to why this has happened ?


----------



## rippedunit (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 16, 2011)

False positive? I don't know man. I'd carb up if you're feeling that way, though.

btw, if you're not using an insulin sensitizer for your refeeds yet, do it -- makes a big difference. My top choice is need 2 slin.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2011)

You are thirsty as fuck because when you are low carb your body holds less water, therefore you need to drink more.  Every chemical reaction in your body requires water, and a kick ass leg workout will use a shit ton of it.  Don't worry about the ketostrips, just keep on keeping on,


----------



## Life (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't worry about the keto strips. If you're not taking in carbs you are going to be in keto. Simple.


----------



## bwrag (Jun 17, 2011)

I dont register and I dont have any carbs during the week, but im losing tons of fat. SO your probaly good, plus I have heard those strips are hit and miss on quality


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> You are thirsty as fuck because when you are low carb your body holds less water, therefore you need to drink more.  Every chemical reaction in your body requires water, and a kick ass leg workout will use a shit ton of it.  *Don't worry about the ketostrips, just keep on keeping on,*



All of this, but especially the boldfaced bit.

Purchased keto strips and they never registered sh1t. Regardless, I dropped almost 25 lbs. in 15 weeks.


----------



## Retroshaper (Jun 17, 2011)

You're using ketones for fuel so when you burn them all up, you're keto strips won't register. They work fine for someone who is not working out (diabetics and such) because they will have in ketones in excess. You're good to go bro. Keep it up!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

Also, if you are now drinking a lot of water you can easliy dilute your urine enough to not show on a Ketone strip. 

don't worry about it.


----------



## rippedunit (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks guys for all the input like dale said,"Don't worry about the ketostrips, just keep on keeping on"

the diet is going good still fairly strong in the gym, workouts suck though no pump at all, def dont feel like i am cumming all the time like arnie....

wanna hit 6 to 8 % bf, looking forward to the end result, again cheers guys


----------



## TheHoneyBadger (Jun 20, 2011)

From experience keto diets require increase fluid intake


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 22, 2011)

You are not supposed to piss on the strip. That is a way to wash the reagent off.  You piss in a container and dip the strip.


----------



## caaraa (Jun 22, 2011)

They work fine for someone who is not working out (diabetics and such) because they will have in ketones in excess.


----------



## Shannon.Fitness (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are tired of planning out your diets that make you hungry and sluggish all the time or diets that consist of dull bland foods. Try to consider a weight loss plan that allows you to eat healthy steak regularly. A keto diet or ketogenic diet is a nutritional plan that involves eating high fat, low carbohydrate meals to put your body into a ketosis state.But before you implement your ketosis diet plan, consult your doctor to ensure that a keto diet is safe and effective.


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2011)

rippedunit said:


> Hi guys i am currently doing a ckd at the moment, question is for some reason yestaday i pissed on the keto strip and it was postitive for ketones, that night had a mad leg workout and now today i am not registing any ketones on the strip, but i am tired as fuck and thristy as a mother fucker, so i am a tad confused, im not eating any direct carbs. carb intake would be bellow 10g a day anyone got any suggestions as to why this has happened ?





Retroshaper said:


> You're using ketones for fuel so when you burn them all up, you're keto strips won't register. They work fine for someone who is not working out (diabetics and such) because they will have in ketones in excess. You're good to go bro. Keep it up!


^This.



jagbender said:


> Also, if you are now drinking a lot of water you can easliy dilute your urine enough to not show on a Ketone strip.
> 
> don't worry about it.


^And this.


dogsoldier said:


> You are not supposed to piss on the strip. That is a way to wash the reagent off.  You piss in a container and dip the strip.



No, it's okay, you can piss on the strip. You can cut 'em in half lenthwise, too, to make 'em last longer. 

rippedunit, next time that happens, test again an hour later. Guaranteed you'll register ketones.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 24, 2011)

Built, not picking a fight. But not pissing directly on the strip is what I was told by a urologist and a nurse.


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2011)

NP - I did the Atkins diet when I started, and pissing on it worked just fine. I'm sure your way works too - I'm just too lazy. 

For a bona fide medical condition, I'm sure it's best to listen to your doctor. To check if your diet is working, let's just say this isn't "life or death".


----------



## rippedunit (Jun 25, 2011)

thought i would give u guys an update on the diet.things are starting to really get kickin getting alot of viens in the arms starting to show through, started doing hiit cardio too, would like some suggestions on this, as to wether it is better tahn slow cardio for longer periods.

strength is still good, and most importantaly im seeing results.


----------



## Built (Jun 25, 2011)

rippedunit, read daredevils are shredded in my sig. You can scroll to the end of the article for the protocol if you want to just skip the details.


----------

